# Forks with truss rods versus springer front end



## schwinnking310 (Jan 17, 2015)

I recently just changed over to a springer front end handles bumps so nicely but does make it more of a  tank what's your input fellas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schwinnking310 (Jan 17, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jan 17, 2015)

*Schwinn Knee Action*

Schwinn Knee Action is the Cadillac of Schwinn bikes!


----------



## jkent (Jan 17, 2015)

I don't know why but I prefer springer forks on cantilever bikes and truss rod forks on straight bars, BC, and c type schwinn bikes.
Just my preference. And I also feel like the Canti tanks make the bike seem more like a tank anyway and the truss rods to me just fit the lines better on Straight bar bikes. 
JKent


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jan 17, 2015)

I totally respect your thoughts, I like them all. But...... an early Panther.    Nice!!!!!!

Chris


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jan 18, 2015)

I think it may be the different geometry of the post war straight bar  and DX frames but I like the handling of truss rod forks on the prewar bikes better.  The springers seem to ride especially well for me on the Phantom, Panthers, and Hornets of the late 40's and 50's.  It could be that it just fits MY geometry better.

Great looking Wasp, BTW!  The springer looks good on that one.  And you can send the reverse paint Challenger up to Boise when you get tired of it.


----------

